# key west to isla mujeres



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

We are leaving in a week or 2 departing key west and headed for isla mujeres, mexico. Anyone have advice on whether it is worth stopping in the dry tortugas for the right weather window, and any other advice on best conditions for departure. Thank you


----------



## sadie14 (Feb 5, 2003)

If you''ve never been to the Dry Tortugas it is a nice place to visit. If you have a good window, just go. Going West, you have the current against you all the way, so you do not want to have the wind against the current (the Stream will kick up pretty bad). Coming back, you have the current with you, so it''s a faster trip, but you still don''t want wind against current.


----------



## jack_patricia (May 20, 2001)

Bar, I''d encourage you to look at the Gulf Stream''s ancillary currents right before departing, if you aren''t already planning on it. The main flow splits after departing the Yucatan Channel, one segment flowing north into the Gulf but, then due to temp and salinity variations, both cold and warm water eddies spin off this Gulf-side flow. These eddies appear and then disappear, or shift about, and looking at their development over a period of several days can be instructive when finalizing your routing, whether direct from KW or via the Dry Tortugus. Unfortunately, if you stop for a visit (which I''d recommend), then the timeliness of this current info is lost.

You could also find as you approach the Channel itself that you''ll see a very active sea ahead of you, like there''s a squall up ahead but without anything in the sky - it''s quite wierd. This will be an eddy flowing against the Stream, it will kick up a fuss on the sea''s surface (beyond what''s already there in wind wave form) and bounce you around a bit, but will then disappear some miles later. It''s a good indication of how much power exists in an eddy, and why riding one might save you some time.

Hope you have a good run.

Jack


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Heading to Isla Mujeres from Key West in a week or so... anyone else heading this direction?


----------



## flatracker (Aug 16, 2009)

*Isla Mujeras*

Planning on leaving New Orleans around Feb.15. Maybe a few days sooner. Plans are to do some coastal hopping down W. coast of Fl. , probably as far S. as Ft. Meyers. Then to the Tortugas and then to Isla. Maybe some would want to meet up at the Tortugas, and make a buddy boat trip across the Yucatan Channel.


----------



## spark451 (Nov 29, 2006)

http://www.keywesttoislamujeres.com


----------

